# Tomato soap!



## three_little_fishes (Feb 24, 2013)

*Tomato soap!  *cut pics added**

So the tomato paste came out a beautiful orange color with pretty red specks here and there. I couldn't bring myself to open an entire #10 can of tomato powder to see if I could make it any darker. I also was supposed to add dried basil and forgot . So I sprinkled it on top on half of the loaf because I wanted to keep the other half with just my semi-pretty peaks (have never attempted doing that before). Even without it being a darker red, I still love the way it looks. 

Now...NO MORE SOAP for 4 weeks!! I have to stop myself. Lol! If my pics are too big, I'll figure out how to resize. Also, excuse the phone pics. Too exhausted tonight to bring out the good camera! 

I had a little paper flopping over incident. My tape would not stick.







A closer shot.






After sprinkling basil on one half.


----------



## chicklet (Feb 24, 2013)

That looks great! I really have to try it soon. No soaping for 4 weeks??? You must have a lot of willpower.


----------



## Shannon_m (Feb 24, 2013)

can't wait to see the cut pics. What does it smell like?


----------



## Shannon_m (Feb 24, 2013)

chicklet said:


> No soaping for 4 weeks??? You must have a lot of willpower.



Ha! Right? I find it hard not to soap every day!


----------



## three_little_fishes (Feb 24, 2013)

chicklet said:


> That looks great! I really have to try it soon. No soaping for 4 weeks??? You must have a lot of willpower.



Willpower: I haz none. I was supposed to stop soaping 2 weeks ago to give everything time to finish curing before our move.  I think I may have to box up all of my supplies or something because as soon as I finish one batch, I'm ready to try something else. DH may have to take my one mold to work with him. Luckily next week I will be in FL the entire week away from my supplies so that should help! 

And thank you! I've been so excited to use something for coloring. I'm so happy that it turned out!


----------



## three_little_fishes (Feb 24, 2013)

Shannon_m said:


> can't wait to see the cut pics. What does it smell like?



Sweet orange EO. The recipe called for that or tomato leaf and I already had a bottle of the orange. I am waiting to see if the cocoa butter smell sneaks back through or if it stays orangey. Another lesson learned: I don't like unrefined cocoa butter very much.


----------



## dianne70 (Feb 24, 2013)

Looking good......waiting for the cut pictures


----------



## Shannon_m (Feb 24, 2013)

three_little_fishes said:


> Another lesson learned: I don't like unrefined cocoa butter very much.



Me neither.. I always buy "deodorized cocoa butter" when I can. Sweet Orange FO sounds AMAZING! I have that 10x Orange from BB that I can't wait to soap with. I'm actually trying to decide between it and Mayan Gold for tonight's batch.


----------



## three_little_fishes (Feb 24, 2013)

How long do you guys wait to cut? My last 2 batches I did at 24 hours. One was kind of sticky, but it gelled so I wasn't sure if it was supposed to be that way or not. I'm trying to bring myself to buy a cutter, but I've been using a giant hickory butcher knife that belonged to my grandmother. I sharpened it up and it glides right through. We were very close so something about using it just feels right.


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 24, 2013)

Shannon_m said:


> Me neither.. I always buy "deodorized cocoa butter" when I can. Sweet Orange FO sounds AMAZING! I have that 10x Orange from BB that I can't wait to soap with. I'm actually trying to decide between it and Mayan Gold for tonight's batch.


 Mayan gold!!! you will love it!!!


----------



## gratia (Feb 24, 2013)

I have never had an issue with undeodorized cocoa butter smelling up my soaps.  I make  a tomato soap for a customer where I live who has a farm and they puree their tomatoes and freeze them for me to make soap for them to sell.  I scent with the tomato leaf which is actually a nice scent.

Looks good!


----------



## Badger (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow, this looks wonderful... and the scent sounds very nice with it! Looking forward to seeing it cut


----------



## three_little_fishes (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks! I'll definitely be making it again so I will order the tomato leaf oil. I can see myself making a giant mess with puree tomatoes! Made a big enough mess with the 3 tbs of tomato paste.


----------



## Marieke (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful color! did it turn any darker or lighter? I made tomato soap with puree but also added red clay powder so cannot tell if the red color is also caused by the tomato puree. I used the tomato leaf FO which smells great by the way. Almost as if smelling real tomato leafs.


----------



## lsg (Feb 26, 2013)

That is a beautiful vibrant color.


----------



## three_little_fishes (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks! I'll go in a few minutes and take cut pics. Seems like it may have turned a bit darker orange, but not much. I cut too soon because it was sort of sticky, but I'm learning something new everyday!


----------



## three_little_fishes (Feb 26, 2013)

I definitely have some imperfections, but I'm getting there! It's much prettier than my previous batches. Especially the partial gel oatmeal, milk, and honey. Lol!


----------



## soap_rat (Feb 26, 2013)

That color is beautiful!  I once tried adding tomato paste but I dumped it in the whole batch and couldn't stir the clumps out, and haven't tried again yet.

The two main knives I use for cutting my soap are from my grandfather's house.  I visited him as a child but he later because reclusive, so my use of his old huge knives gives me a tiny feeling of connection with him.  I do think I'm going to build a slicer, but I'll always be cutting weird different sizes and using his knives.

To anyone that's used the Tomato Leaf FO, is it the one from Brambleberry?  I'm an EO person, but bought BB's tomato leaf and two other FOs.  The other two just do not smell the same (or good!) in the finished soap so I haven't tried the Tomato Leaf.


----------



## Marieke (Feb 26, 2013)

I prefer EO's myself but not everybody appreciates the smell. Some prefer the sweetness of FO which to me smells too much artificial. I like the tomato leaf FO because it's quite close to the real smell of tomato leaves. Mine's from Sensory Perfection.


----------



## three_little_fishes (Feb 26, 2013)

soap_rat said:


> That color is beautiful!  I once tried adding tomato paste but I dumped it in the whole batch and couldn't stir the clumps out, and haven't tried again yet.
> 
> The two main knives I use for cutting my soap are from my grandfather's house.  I visited him as a child but he later because reclusive, so my use of his old huge knives gives me a tiny feeling of connection with him.  I do think I'm going to build a slicer, but I'll always be cutting weird different sizes and using his knives.
> 
> To anyone that's used the Tomato Leaf FO, is it the one from Brambleberry?  I'm an EO person, but bought BB's tomato leaf and two other FOs.  The other two just do not smell the same (or good!) in the finished soap so I haven't tried the Tomato Leaf.




Thank you! I love using my grandmother's big knife. You're right....it gives you a little bit of a connection with them. 

I need to add the tomato leaf FO to my list. I've not used an FO yet at all. I like EOs better too, but I suppose trying something new wouldn't hurt.


----------



## dianne70 (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful colour.....lovely looking soap


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have Mayan gold on my wish list at BB. going to mix it with a chocolate to make a "Mexican Chocolate" soap cuz I love Abalita's hot chocolate. If you havne't tried it, it's sooooooo good. It will kick your hot cocoa in the butt any day - TRY IT. I mean the actual hot chocolate mix, lol.oooh maybe I will add THAT to the soap!      Oh right. Tomato soap. I love how orange it is. Basil is a nice touch too!


----------



## Aunt Polly (Feb 28, 2013)

That's beautiful!  I love the basil on top!


----------



## three_little_fishes (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you again, all! 

Melstan...I LOVE Mexican hot chocolate. I have a friend who makes a ton of homemade and sends some every now and then. I get a huge chunk of flavored up chocolate in the mail and then melt it down in a pot of milk. Mmmmmm. I may need to give her a call and beg for another shipment soon!


----------

